# modprobe ndiswrapper Crashes system

## Cyrex56

I'm trying to get ndiswrapper working.

When i installed my wireless driver it reconized hardware and all was well

then when i do:

```
#modprobe ndiswrapper
```

I get a fatal exception and the system freezes/crashes with the message with a bunch of hex and at the bottom:

```
Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 000c0004

 printing eip:

c010369e

*pde = 00000000

Recursive die() failure, output suppressed

(0)Kernel panic -not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
```

There is more to the error, but that is all i can see on the screen and it is completely frozen so I'm not able to find the rest of the message.

I am using version 1.1-r1 of ndiswrapper (i don't see any other versions in portage)

I'm using  kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 (this is a new install so it's the only kernel i've had on the system) I have recompiled the kernel and reemerged ndiswrapper many times making sure i have the correct versions matched up.

Any help would be much appreciated.

----------

## d0nju4n

I'm not sure if this would cause the crash, but the kernel should be compiled with 8k stacks for use with ndiswrapper.  I recently had issues with this, and it took me quite a few hours to get it working correctly.  Once you recompile your kernel, if you need to, you may want to re-emerge ndiswrapper

----------

## yanos

I got the same problem. I got it to load and communicate with my router but then, after messing with WEP settings, my system refuse to boot. I said to myself that it was just a matter of reverting those settings but now, no matter what I do, my system crashes about 3 seconds after modprobing that damn driver. 'use 4k stack instead of 8k' is disable in my kernel config, so I'm out of clues. It used to work... for a while.

----------

## Cyrex56

This appears to be a continuing issue. I started over from scratch and did a completely new install. Same exact problem even using drivers from a different source. as soon as i modprobe ndiswrapper it crashes the system.

Does anyone else have this happen?

----------

## Cyrex56

I'm still having this problem. even with newer kernel.

----------

## tutaepaki

R U re-emerging ndiswrapper after a kernel build?

----------

## allan

I'm having the same issue with 2.6.11-gentoo-r11.  I have 8K stacks and I rebuilt ndiswrapper after installing the new kernel.

As things stand right now I have to disable my wireless card to get my laptop to boot.

There is an error message that complains about version numbers that I'm still trying to track down the meaning of.

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension, 
> 
> but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features 
> 
> may not be available... 

 

Can anyone shed light on that message?

----------

## jamapii

This warning shouldn't make a difference, just  *Quote:*   

> some driver features may not be available...

 

But you can try vanilla-sources-2.6.13_rc1

----------

## Cyrex56

yes i've recompiled ndiswrapper after rebuilding kernel. I've tried it all   if that is not done i get an entirely different error which does not freeze the system.   

I've tried using drivers froma  different source, building ndiswrapper  manually, ck sources  gentoo sources etc

all the same crash (different sources = different dump though)

i've started over from scratch even and it does the same thing.

----------

## vtomj

I am also having a problem with loading the ndiswrapper driver.  I have been using ndiswrapper with this kernel version for sometime now so I think it might have to do with something else updating.  This weekend I had a large number of packages updated and now after the first reboot I can not start my wireless.  Hmmmm.....  I switched to a text terminal and I get an almost identical kernel panic error.  DOH!

----------

## brendandonhue

Some drivers with ndiswrapper actually require a 16k stack size instead of the usual 8 or 4.  LinuxAnt has a kernel patch to do this.

----------

## Larde

Or try downgrading to ndiswrapper 1.0. For my card (Asus with Marvell chipset), nothing above ndiswrapper 1.0 worked yet, so I just keep an 1.0 ebuild in my local portage tree. This is not a Gentoo specific issue, it also happens on other distros.

Have a nice day,

Larde

----------

## fcgreg

 *brendandonhue wrote:*   

> Some drivers with ndiswrapper actually require a 16k stack size instead of the usual 8 or 4.  LinuxAnt has a kernel patch to do this.

 

Very interesting...  Would you happen to have a link to more information about this?

TIA

----------

